
Replace Nested Conditional With Guard Clauses - shawndumas
http://martinfowler.com/refactoring/catalog/replaceNestedConditionalWithGuardClauses.html
======
65b
Is the example fail-safe? Also wouldn't this result in the same machine code
in either case (i.e. the code's simply being written in a more condensed
fashion?)

~~~
ramblerman
"Also wouldn't this result in the same machine code in either case"

Well yes. But Martin Fowler's recommendation in this case has nothing to do
with the machine code optimization and everything with the readability of the
actual code.

